# Sept 2010 Contest: Design Your Bling



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Aug 2010)

Well folks, we're almost out of stock for our Milnet subscriber coins. Rather than just doing a bland re-order, I thought we could have some fun with it. Between now and the end of September, let's see what the membership can come up with for a suitable replacement. Maybe that's a new coin design, or maybe it's something completely different.

Let's see what ideas are out there... and the winner will not only get a $80 CPGear gift certificate, but also one of the items the designed.

Now I realize that not all items are going to work. A Milnet.ca stamped Lamborghini is out of my reach, no matter how badly you want one.  

To enter this contest, either reply to this thread with your idea, or (better yet) upload a prototype design into the gallery. If you're not good with Photoshop a hand drawn design on a napkin will do!

Here are the official photo contest rules:


All photos must conform with the Conduct Guidelines.
The subject for this month is designs to replace the old Milnet.ca subscriber coin.
The winner will receive a $80 CPGear gift certificate as a prize.
You can enter as many photos as you like.
Photos must be uploaded into the Photo Contest album in the photo gallery in order to be eligible.
The winning entry will be selected based on views and comments from registered users. If there is a tie a random draw will take place for the winner.
The contest closes at midnight ET on Sept 30st, 2010.
OPSEC/PERSEC must be observed at all times.
All uploaded photos will be retained by Milnet.ca and may be used at a later date.
Photos must not be offensive in nature.
Photos from previous Milnet.ca Photo Contests are not eligible.
Photos must be original, or have permission from the original copyright holder.
The contestant must have the permission of all pers included in their photo(s).

See Contest Entries

Let's see how creative you can be! For reference, here is what the current coin design looks like:










*Uploading a Photo*

I'll recap the process to upload a photo, as it has recently changed.

If you do not have a Photo Gallery Account, please follow these steps to create one:


Visit the Photo Gallery: http://army.ca/gallery3
Click the "Register" link in the upper right
Fill out the form - the information does not need to match your Milnet account info, but it may be simpler to do so
Check your e-mail for the activation message, and click the link provided
You will be prompted to set your password

Once you have an account, you can start uploading photos using these steps:


Visit the Photo Gallery: http://army.ca/gallery3
Ensure you are logged in to the account you registered above
Browse to the contest album (or directly: http://army.ca/gallery3/index.php/Contests/Aug-Sept-2010)
At the top menu bar, hover over Add, and then select Add Photos
Click Select Photos
You can upload multiple photos at once!

If anyone has any problems or questions about this, please let me know... and good luck to all!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Aug 2010)

Here are a few other source images you can draw from:


----------



## len173 (20 Aug 2010)

I threw a bunch of coin ideas up because I'm back from course and have NOTHING to do, lol.

I also threw up a couple ideas for battle badges. they could all also be used for t-shirts, bumper stickers, or some other item design.


----------



## SARgirl (21 Aug 2010)

Stacked said:
			
		

> A Milnet.Ca thong.


I'm all for the suggestion of a Milnet bikini thong pantie, in red please, and a matching red, very "fitted", long sleeved, V neck top, which is extra long in the body (for us taller girls) and by where the waistline of the top is smaller, so the shapely top really hugs all those curves. 

.... and remember, all natural materials please.  Perhaps a stretch cotton of some sort, so it form fits to every curve. 

For the top, Milnet.ca could be embroidered, in black, vertically down the right side, bottom quarter of the top, so it goes over the hip and curves with the hip or embroidered horizontally at the bottom of the top, so the embroidery starts at the hip and moves inward.  

I'm also all for the Milnet.ca coin; the above set would, perhaps, be something which could be added to the line of swag... maybe.  

Would just be nice to see a Milnet.ca slinky and sexy, long sleeved top for us girls.   

Mike, should the above mentioned set become available at some point, I would be interested in a size small please.  :nod:


----------



## KnightShift (21 Aug 2010)

SARgirl said:
			
		

> I'm all for the suggestion of a Milnet bikini thong pantie, in red please, and a matching red, very "fitted", long sleeved, V neck top, which is extra long in the body (for us taller girls) and by where the waistline of the top is smaller, so the shapely top really hugs all those curves.
> 
> .... and remember, all natural materials please.  Perhaps a stretch cotton of some sort, so it form fits to every curve.
> 
> For the top, Milnet.ca could be embroidered, in black, vertically down the right side, bottom quarter of the top, so it goes over the hip and curves with the hip or embroidered horizontally at the bottom of the top, so the embroidery starts at the hip and moves inward.



Do we get to vote? If so, this idea has my vote  :nod:


----------



## SARgirl (21 Aug 2010)

Just adding to my above post... perhaps a rhinestone on the above mentioned top for us girls... just to glam it up a 'little'.  Perhaps the rhinestone could be used to dot the 'i' in Milnet.ca and could also be used for the dot after www.  The rhinestone idea would be a nice addition to the mentioned thong as well.

It's always nice when us girls get to dress like a girl and if we can do so while having Milnet.ca shown for all to see... sounds good to me.   

And I thought of another idea for the top.  The front part, where it cuts into a V... have black lacing, so the top can be laced up or left open with the sexy lacing revealing as much or as little as each girl feels comfortable to reveal.  I really like it when tops or outfits lace up either in front 'or' along the sides... it's a very nice look.   :nod: 

....
Edited to fix a word.


----------



## dapaterson (21 Aug 2010)

To keep it simple, how about just uploading images to CAFEPRESS.CA, then creating a MilNet store to offer MilNet.CA, Army.CA, Navy.CA and Air-Force.CA thongs, T-shirts, beer steins, mousepads... and so on to the slavering hordes?


(PS I've used their service to create a "commemorative thong" for a friend's "depart with dignity" ceremony, as he reached CRA 60.  He was thrilled; his wife grinned, and their 20 year old daughter was mortified.  All in all, a rousing success.)


----------



## HavokFour (21 Aug 2010)

On another forum (which I will not mention) had of all things, custom condoms with the logo and a few other designs up and down the contraceptive.

This is of course not a suggestion, I'm just sayin'.  ;D

On that note, I'm off to go fiddle with clothing designs.


----------



## Occam (21 Aug 2010)

SARgirl said:
			
		

> And I thought of another idea for the top.  The front part, where it cuts into a V... have black lacing, so the top can be laced up or left open with the sexy lacing revealing as much or as little as each girl feels comfortable to reveal.  I really like it when tops or outfits lace up either in front 'or' along the sides... it's a very nice look.   :nod:



How _you_ doin'?


----------



## Alea (21 Aug 2010)

Occam said:
			
		

> How _you_ doin'?



Love is in the air...  >

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNC0kIzM1Fo


----------



## Occam (21 Aug 2010)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> On another forum (which I will not mention) had of all things, custom condoms with the logo and a few other designs up and down the contraceptive.



That does present a problem for those fellas who only have enough printing room for 

"Army.ca" 

versus

"Air-force.ca September 2010 Contest Winner"


----------



## HavokFour (21 Aug 2010)

Alright, I have an idea of what I'm going to do.

I'll have the rough copy up in a few weeks, this is going to take a while.


----------



## Journeyman (21 Aug 2010)

SARgirl said:
			
		

> I'm all for the suggestion of a Milnet bikini thong pantie, in red please, and a matching red, very "fitted", long sleeved, V neck top, which is extra long in the body (for us taller girls) and by where the waistline of the top is smaller, so the shapely top really hugs all those curves.








   ;D


----------



## HavokFour (21 Aug 2010)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Hahaha Occam. That made me piss myself laughing. Now I am going to have to buy a Milnet.ca thong to replace the underwear you ruined.
> 
> Also, if the thong is created. I demand SARgirl and I split the prize, as is was a joint effort.
> 
> ...



Needs more lace.  ;D


----------



## SARgirl (21 Aug 2010)

This brightened my day.  So glad to see support for a matching hot set. 

Perhaps instead of a logo on the thong, given there is little space to embroider, there could be the Milnet.ca embroidered in the center on the front, in small font, and then put a little Milnet.ca charm, attached by a little bow in the center, above the embroidered Milnet.ca.   Would that work?  

I was trying to think of, how the front of the thong could lace up, but then I'm not sure where the embroidered Milnet.ca would go, so as to not clutter up the thong.  Unless the front part laces up and a Milnet.ca charm is attached somewhere... needs more thought. 

*----------*




			
				Occam said:
			
		

> How _you_ doin'?


 Hey there Occam, 
I'm doin' Great.  However, I'm currently unavailable and I'm fairly sure that, Mr. Wonderful isn't wanting to give me up. 

*----------*




			
				HavokFour said:
			
		

> Alright, I have an idea of what I'm going to do.
> 
> I'll have the rough copy up in a few weeks, this is going to take a while.


Does your idea include lace and/or lacing and a rhinestone or two?  

*----------*




			
				Stacked said:
			
		

> Also, if the thong is created. I demand SARgirl and I split the prize, as is was a joint effort.


 No problem, the prize could be shared.  I like to share.  

*----------*




			
				Stacked said:
			
		

> Wont let me post an image I have uploaded on photobucket..
> Anyways heres a link http://s940.photobucket.com/albums/ad244/mylesdyble/?action=view&current=thong.png.
> Made it in MS Paint.. Something along those lines : ).


Ummm.... where's the girl version?  Us girls need a thong to be more sassy.  Think:  lace, see through and remember the black or diamond rhinestone to dot the 'i' in Milnet. 

*----------*




			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> ;D


Hi Journeyman, 
You're a bright and creative guy, I'm sure your mind could dream something up, without the assistance of any visual aids.  

*----------*


Off Topic: 
I'll be away until September and I'm not sure how much I'll be able to get on here while I'm away.

Edited to add in lines, for easier reading.


----------



## HavokFour (21 Aug 2010)

SARgirl said:
			
		

> This brightened my day.  So glad to see support for a matching hot set.
> 
> Perhaps instead of a logo on the thong, given there is little space to embroider, there could be the Milnet.ca embroidered in the center on the front, in small font, and then put a little Milnet.ca charm, attached by a little bow in the center, above the embroidered Milnet.ca.   Would that work?
> 
> ...



Well actually it's a design that can be put on just about anything. Having the hardest time finding the right reference pictures for it though, I'm trying to incorporate things from each branch.

I'm sure I could slap it on the back of some dedicates for you.  

Oh hey another idea just popped into my head!


----------



## Occam (21 Aug 2010)

SARgirl said:
			
		

> Hey there Occam,
> I'm doin' Great.  However, I'm currently unavailable and I'm fairly sure that, Mr. Wonderful isn't wanting to give me up.



Darn.  I guess that means I still have to take my wife to the Blue Rodeo concert tonight?

(Part of me thinks this belongs as an entry in "The Womanly Thread".   ;D)


----------



## SARgirl (21 Aug 2010)

Occam said:
			
		

> Darn.  I guess that means I still have to take my wife to the Blue Rodeo concert tonight?
> 
> (Part of me thinks this belongs as an entry in "The Womanly Thread".   ;D)


 Thank you for the laugh... so funny.  

Blue Rodeo - enjoy.

*----------*


HavokFour, 

I'm looking forward to seeing the design(s) you come up with.

*----------*


Back to packing.


----------



## crooks.a (28 Aug 2010)

I just uploaded my submission (two designs, actually). I left the back of the coin as it was.

I'm not as good of a graphic designer as I am a programmer, so it could definitely be touched up by a professional.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Aug 2010)

No problem, the idea is to draw out rough designs and I can tweak them if needed.

Thanks for all the submissions so far!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Sep 2010)

We had a great start and I know there are more good ideas out there stilll. With most of Sept still left for the contest, let's see what ideas we can generate.

Remember your idea may turn into the next Subscriber gift, which is given to all our new subscribers!


----------



## BlueJingo (4 Oct 2010)

How is this contest going? I haven't seen any recent posts/pics in a while...


----------



## crooks.a (5 Oct 2010)

Well, the contest is now closed. I guess the staff are just going through the voting process right now.


----------



## Danjanou (5 Oct 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> ;D




As long as it ain't Journeyman doing the modeliing


----------



## len173 (14 Oct 2010)

Any word on the winner?


----------



## bdave (15 Oct 2010)

Those coins in the first post are fantastic. I wonder how you could top them.  ???


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (29 Nov 2010)

Sorry for the delay on this one folks... Things have taken a slightly different direction, but I really do appreciate all the ideas and time spent on the concept art. In the end, I replaced the coins with simple "Army.ca" badges. Having said that, I still need to award a winner...

Based on the current views, there are two folks tied in the lead: crooks.a and Jingo. They will split the CPGear gift certificate, and I will send each of them a new Army.ca badge.

Congratulations guys!


----------

